# le doppie



## gagava

Sto imparando italiano da due mesi. Ho tanti problemmi con le doppie. Qualcuno potrebbe dirmi dove posso trovare una guida?
Grazie!!!


----------



## Melipillano

gagava said:


> Sto imparando italiano da due mesi. Ho tanti problemmi con le doppie. Qualcuno potrebbe dirmi dove posso trovare una guida?
> Grazie!!!


Benvenuta al foro, gagava.
Le doppie italiane sono la tortura di chi vuol imparare la lingua italiana.
Non conozco guide. Magari qualcuno ti/ci può dare una mano.
Auguri.


----------



## Neuromante

Posso dirti una cosa:
Tante doppie anno una corispondenza nello spagnolo.

SS- J (Caja, rojo)/X/SC (Piscina)
Tante suoni nostri, fatti con P e consonante, si fanno mettendo la consonante doppia


----------



## gagava

Neuromante, ho capito. Anche io avevo trovato questa corispondenza. Puoi mettere alcuni essempi con pp?
Grazie anche a te melipillano, una tortura eh??? jeje


----------



## Silvia10975

> Nota della moderazione:
> La domanda iniziale è piuttosto dispersiva e non interroga su dubbi concreti. Tuttavia il thread può rimanere aperto se si continuerà a indagare sulla corrispondenza delle consonanti spagnole con le doppie italiane.
> Grazie della collaborazione.


----------



## mony(*)

Sto imparando l'italiano da due mesi. Ho tanti problemmi con le doppie. Qualcuno potrebbe dirmi dove posso trovare una guida?
Grazie!!!
 
Le doppie italiane sono la tortura di chi vuol imparare la lingua italiana.
Non conozsco guide. Magari qualcuno ti/ci può dare una mano.
Auguri. 
 
Tante doppie hanno una corrispondenza nello spagnolo.
Tantei suoni nostri, fatti con P e consonante, si fanno (costruiscono) mettendo usando la consonante doppia.
 
Neuromante, ho capito. Anche io avevo trovato questa corrispondenza. Puoi mettere fare alcuni essempi con pp?
 
 
Perdonad las correciones pero si hay que aprender las consonantes dobles, de ahí podéis empezar 
yo tampoco conozco guías para este tema, pero en las reglas básicas a lo mejor os puedo ayudar:

1) Neuromante: Tienes razón por lo que concierne los ejemplos con SS italianas en lugar de J española en los casos ejemplificados (rojo = rosso; caja = cassa; bajo = basso...), teniendo en cuenta, por cierto, que ¡la J española no vuelve siempre a ser doble S italiana! (EJ. ajo = aglio; ejemplo = esempio con una S)

2) Neuromante otra vez : ¿qué querías decir con lo de la piscina? No hay X...la piscina en español es piscina en italiano también (lo que sí cambia es la pronunciación)

3) Gagava, algunos ejemplos:
tapón = taPPo
doble = doPPio
racimo = graPPolo
oportunidad = oPPortunità


En el sitio latinovivo.com hay un interesante hilo sobre la derivación de las consonantes dobles desde el latino: intenta leer el capítulo "Il consonantismo".


----------



## Melipillano

mony(*) said:


> Perdonad las correciones pero si hay que aprender las consonantes dobles, de ahí podéis empezar


Molte grazie, mony


----------



## Dudu678

Por si sirve de ayuda:

*CT
*_contacto - contatto
eructar - ruttare
recta - retta

*PT *_(menos frecuente quizá)
_adaptar - adattare
adoptar - adottare
_*ma: *_captar - captare_


----------



## Neuromante

Respondiendo a Mon:
Sencillamente me confundí con la palabra en italiano. Sería largo de explicar mi error, tiene que ver con la pronunciación en Canarias.


----------



## mony(*)

Perdona mi apunte, no conozco la pronunciación en Canarias 

¡Hasta pronto!


----------



## gagava

Grazie a tutti!!
Mony, il sitio latinovivo è molto interessante.
gagava


----------



## Dudu678

mony(*) said:


> En el sitio latinovivo.com hay un interesante hilo sobre la derivación de las consonantes dobles del* *latín*: intenta leer el capítulo "Il consonantismo".


Es un error común, una y no más. 

*Sugerencia.


----------



## la italianilla

Altri piccoli suggerimenti da aggiungere a quelli di Dudu:

Spesso (ma non sempre!) alla _ñ_ corrisponde l'italiano _nn_ (nelle parole che si somigliano):

daño = danno

ma non sempre:
español -> spagnolo...

Attenzione poi a sueño -> sonno / sogno!
El sueño se hizo realidad -> il sogno è diventato realtà
Tengo sueño -> ho sonno

Se posso permettermi di dire una cosa...io conosco un sacco di italiani che hanno difficoltà con le doppie...
Il mio piccolo suggerimento è quello di leggere molto (da fonti attendibili cioè da chi sa scrivere!!! Non dai blog dei quindicenni in rete...): giornali, libri, articoli, periodici ecc...La memoria visiva aiuta davvero tantissimo (una mia amica madrilena s'è migliorata tantissimo!)


----------



## Melipillano

E' quanto ho fatto durante questi anni. In più, ho prestato molta attenzione alla pronuncia, ascoltando Radio e TV. Mi è stato molto utile.
Grazie, italianilla.

Pizza senza mozzarella= Pidsa sentsa modsarel-la


----------



## gagava

Italianilla, Melipillano, 
Faccio tutto questo che mi dicono. Grazie


----------



## Dudu678

_Todo esto que me dicen (ustedes)_.

El español mexicano hace la segunda persona del plural idéntica a la tercera del plural, pero no has de trastadarlo al italiano.

_Todo esto que me *decís*.
Tutto questo che mi *dite*_.

El trato formal plural también suele acordar con _voi_.


----------



## fabiog_1981

Perdonadme o perdònenme por corregiros o corregirles... jajaja
Comunque si dice "tutto quello che mi dite", non mi suona proprio "tutto questo che mi dite"


----------



## Dudu678

¡Hola, fabio!

La verdad es que llevas bastante razón,  La frase anterior era desde el principio una traducción literal palabra por palabra.


----------



## Schenker

Este tipo de cosas y algunas otras, más que con reglas o la pura memorización, se aprenden practicando el idioma: principalmente escribiendo y leyendo frecuentemente el italiano... Sólo un consejo.

Saludos.


----------

